# FET whist still BF?



## Swede (Feb 16, 2005)

Anyone done it? I have been advised to stop BF before doing a new FET. But I got AF back already and really want a little bro or sis for Ollie ASAP as it took us so long to conceive Ollie (5 years, 5 ICSI and 3 FET). Do I really need to wait until I stop BF? In which case, unless my milk dries up, I need to wait until June 2009, as I had planned to BF (at least morning and night) until he reaches a year or thereabouts. Any success stories?


----------



## ram (Nov 7, 2008)

I have been told by my clinic that I can have a FET as long as my periods are reasonably regular (which they are) though I am still breastfeeding morning and night (and sometimes at other times when she's having a bad day!).  My baby is  older - 1 already - and so well established on solids as well.  So I am going to try and get her off breastfeeding, but do it anyway in Feb even if she's still having some milk.  Am interested to hear what other people have to say about it.


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Only just seen this post - I am still BF, periods had been regular since DS was 8ms.  I did a natural FET and got my BFP this morning!

Best of luck!

Marie xxx


----------



## Swede (Feb 16, 2005)

Marie- great news on your BFP, congratulations, and a happy and healthy next 8 months to you! Thanks for sharing your news- it gives me hope that I can still BF for longer ! How's the BF now you're pregnant, any change in supply? Congratulations again!


----------



## Swede (Feb 16, 2005)

ram- I got AF back when Ollie was 3 months. Just had the second one after another 5weeks. It'll be interesting to see how regular they become and how soon. I was always a 28 day like clockwork girl. How long did it take for you to get regular?


----------



## ram (Nov 7, 2008)

Mine have been pretty regular since they started in July - between 24 and 28 days between them.  By then my daughter was 9 months old.  Am still breastfeeding, but it's naturally coming to an end now (she is 1 year and 2 weeks) - she's more interested in playing and eating huge meals than breastfeeding.  Glad it's coming to an end naturally, but mixed feelings as it feels like the end of an era, especially as we may not have another baby.


----------

